# Western UniMount Plow Side Frame & Wiring



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

I will get pictures up in the next day or two. Western uni mount plow side frame for sale. This is the upright that the pump and lights mount to. Frame is in great shape. I've seen these things get tweaked up pretty bad from abuse or if a pin falls out - good to have if even just for a spare. Includes plow side wiring harness as well. Original Douglas Dynamic lights are there too, but are banged up and not usable. Located in Newtown CT 06470. $75. Will sell wiring harness separately if interested. Can ship wiring, but frame is local pickup.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

finally got around to taking a few pics.


----------

